# UTC Dates for February



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Next Beano is set for the 2nd February and the 16th February....same place......But we are looking at getting a new venue with wheel chair access....any idea's (Pint)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Allan dates for March is the 2nd and 16 th and the 30 th and i do not know if you have been told but it looks like trades and labour for a reunion 3 rd June keep smiling Honnestden


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

*AND another one missed.*

Hi Allan, Dennis... all.
I was looking forward to the 16th March do. My relief was supposed to come 14th. Must have been working for United at some stage. He didn't arrive until 16th so I didnt get home until today. Anyway I undestand the next is 30th. Usual place? 
Pete


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

yes pete 30th is next date 16th was cancelled due to heavy weather from the norrard i wiil speak to you if nobody else will keep smiling matey. Keith


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Keith. Glad someone's awake. See you 30th.
Pete


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the storm as passed we all should make it for the 30 th i shall bring your mug if that is ok (honnestden)


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

If the mug is for me Dennis, please do. I thought Ray had taken mine. See you at the next.
Pete


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Pete,
I got two mugs off John Noble, one was for you (Ithink) I'm a bit lost now regarding the others. Get one off Den and I'll see you when I get home, should be around the 12th of next month all being well, see you at the April meet.


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

*mugs*



RayJordandpo said:


> Pete,
> I got two mugs off John Noble, one was for you (Ithink) I'm a bit lost now regarding the others. Get one off Den and I'll see you when I get home, should be around the 12th of next month all being well, see you at the April meet.


now then ray, sent you the usual email on s/n but they came back undelivered.i think you,ve got alzheimers because it was,nt mugs that i gave you but calenders,is it down to cabin air pressure on the plane or have you had a bang on your head as you fly over the place you want to be as they throw you out of the plane.all the best and see you next month.


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes I turned up on the 16th but still home for 30th so if cancelled put it on the site as I did look before going out on the 16th. 
Take care all
Regards and cheers
Joe W


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

John,
Could have sworn I ended up with two mugs as well as the calendars.
I think you must be right about the alzheimers. Ah well, never mind, at least I meet new friends everyday


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

*friends*



RayJordandpo said:


> John,
> Could have sworn I ended up with two mugs as well as the calendars.
> I think you must be right about the alzheimers. Ah well, never mind, at least I meet new friends everyday


its alright saying that you meet new friends everyday but after a few hours you forget there name and where you,ve been anyhow,now ive forgotten who i was sending this to.(?HUH)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Pint)


Joe w said:


> Yes I turned up on the 16th but still home for 30th so if cancelled put it on the site as I did look before going out on the 16th.
> Take care all
> Regards and cheers
> Joe W


(Applause)(Pint)
Hi Joe Honnestden here we will be the same place on the 30 march it looks like a full house this time see you in Admiral of Humber next week Cheers honnestden


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

*mugs*



RayJordandpo said:


> John,
> Could have sworn I ended up with two mugs as well as the calendars.
> I think you must be right about the alzheimers. Ah well, never mind, at least I meet new friends everyday


i think your mined is really slipping now ray because the last time we had a drink with you the only mugs there was me and john davis(LOL)


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

*I will be there Dennis*

Hi Dennis
Yes I will be there what time do you guys normally get in.
Sounds like a full house be nice to see you guys again.I spoke to someone I knew for years when I went in on the 16th so it wasn't a waste of time as I enjoyed seeing him again, Danny betts gave me a crew bag from teh John Ross when I was in Cape Town with him but I will not be bringing in as I would be mugged for it according to Danny. 
Take care
Cheers
Joe
(Applause)(Pint)
Hi Joe Honnestden here we will be the same place on the 30 march it looks like a full house this time see you in Admiral of Humber next week Cheers honnestden[/QUOTE]


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Pint)


Joe w said:


> Hi Dennis
> Yes I will be there what time do you guys normally get in.
> Sounds like a full house be nice to see you guys again.I spoke to someone I knew for years when I went in on the 16th so it wasn't a waste of time as I enjoyed seeing him again, Danny betts gave me a crew bag from teh John Ross when I was in Cape Town with him but I will not be bringing in as I would be mugged for it according to Danny.
> Take care
> ...


[/QUOTE]

that is true keep it at home see on 30 march be good for a good old natter mate cheers mate Den


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds as though we,ll have to book a seat or get there early to make sure of a place are we signing on at Posterngate first, i hope we can get a sub i am skint


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know about a sub Keith. I'm going to the bank and arrange a mortgage to get a round in.:sweat:


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

*round in*



Pete Jordan said:


> I don't know about a sub Keith. I'm going to the bank and arrange a mortgage to get a round in.:sweat:


theres a first time for every thing pete,and as for keith, if he gives you 3 cheers he,ll want 2 back latter


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Whatcha mean first time. I've had a mortgage befo..... Oh I see what you mean, Right, that's YOU on halves.[=P]


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Joe w said:


> Hi Dennis
> Yes I will be there what time do you guys normally get in.
> Sounds like a full house be nice to see you guys again.I spoke to someone I knew for years when I went in on the 16th so it wasn't a waste of time as I enjoyed seeing him again, Danny betts gave me a crew bag from teh John Ross when I was in Cape Town with him but I will not be bringing in as I would be mugged for it according to Danny.
> Take care
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HI Joe will be in there about 1 oclock see you there cheers Honnestden


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

johnnoble said:


> theres a first time for every thing pete,and as for keith, if he gives you 3 cheers he,ll want 2 back latter


Who's that guy who wouldn't knock when when we were playing dominoes in case the barmaid brought a round?. He used to give his lad two bob pocket money then tell him to put it in that big money box under the stairs


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

*doms*



RayJordandpo said:


> Who's that guy who wouldn't knock when when we were playing dominoes in case the barmaid brought a round?. He used to give his lad two bob pocket money then tell him to put it in that big money box under the stairs


cheers ray,all the world knows about me now,but your right, i once connected my electric to some traffic lights outside my front door,it was ok for a while until the lights stuck on red but looking back my ex misses made a fortune out of that.


----------



## Colin Handforth (Mar 17, 2011)

Reading all your antics is like an episode of Last of the Summer Wine, I am in Hull over the weekend of April 30/1 May, are there any UTC beano's on then?
Would be good to meet a few from the 60's.


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

Colin. waiting for news of next meet what do you mean by last of the summer wine they are a lot younger than us. Allan Wild or Shakey organize the dates the rest of us just turn up and sup and some even pay for a round


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hear is the news of the next Beano it is Admiral of the Humber on 27 April docking time about 13 .oo hrs Thinking caps on for mybe a new venue for everyone not just me and ideas for raffle prizes for the big one, Discusions on the Agenda and Badges £3 each or 2 for £5 see you all on Wednesday old and new Comrades


----------



## Colin Handforth (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Keith,
didn't like that last bit though, 'some even pay for a round'! and there's me being TT for years!


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

You donot have to get a round ,just stick to what you drink you can have water if you like,them that come from across the water only drink soft drinks and they get there own hope to see you on wednesday at the Admiral of the humber see you there


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

ALLAN WILD said:


> Next Beano is set for the 2nd February and the 16th February....same place......But we are looking at getting a new venue with wheel chair access....any idea's (Pint)


Hi everyone hope a good night was enjoyed by all on friday night i enjoyed it nice to talk to some off the old ones. Well the next meet up in Admiral of the Humber is on the 15 June docking 13 00 hrs hope to see you all there it was a good night


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Applause)(Pint)


Honnestden said:


> Hi Allan dates for March is the 2nd and 16 th and the 30 th and i do not know if you have been told but it looks like trades and labour for a reunion 3 rd June keep smiling Honnestden


(Applause)(Pint)

Hi United Towing Lads the next meeting is on 13 July 2011 the venue as moved to Green Bricks Docking time 13 oo hrs until you had more then enough just as long as you can make your own way home all are welcome old farts as well young farts ( HONNESTDEN ) (SHAKEY)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi united towing lads a good turn out today at the Green Bricks ,well the next meet is at the Green Bricks on the 27 july 2011 Docking time 13 hrs and leave when you have had enough to find why home ,welcome old farts and new ones young ones see you all on the 27 Cheers (honnestden shakey )


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(==D)(Pint)(Pint)(==D)(Pint)(Pint)Hi united towing lads a good turn out today at the Green Bricks ,well the next meet is at the Green Bricks on the 27 july 2011 Docking time 13 hrs and leave when you have had enough to find why home ,welcome old farts and new ones young ones see you all on the 27 Cheers (honnestden shakey )


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like you had a good session honnestden.Not a tugman myself but met plenty of UT lads through the years.I,ll get down to one of your sessions one day for sure.
John.


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep your are welcome to come any time you can always count on a good session with us lads, and they mybe some off them you my know , Cheers 
Honnestden (Shakey)


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

John Dryden said:


> Looks like you had a good session honnestden.Not a tugman myself but met plenty of UT lads through the years.I,ll get down to one of your sessions one day for sure.
> John.


Well Doc I am sure you would be very welecome and I bet you will know more than me.
The are a lot of the lads that were over in South Africa same time when I was on the piss with you when I visited the bank boats.
Give my best regards to Les.(Jester)[=P]
Cheers
Joe 

Den still down in the falklands still bloody cold but should finish here next 24 hours then getting home don't know when or how. Is four in hand still on and if so when.
Be safe
Joe


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

*Joe w*

(Je(Pint)ster)

HI Joe you better ask Alan about 4 in hand ,as i have got to go for a driving test, for my new eltric wheelchair so i have to stay sober ,but is good in Green Bricks we get sarnies ,it is a lot warmer here so you will not have to wear your long johns when you get home Cheers Joe, Green bricks is the 27 july


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Den. Couldn't make it to the last sesh. Family issues. Anyway, I'm leaving for the Gulf tomorrow (Cloud) so have a couple for me on 27th. See you middle September.
Pete


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Cheers shakey and Joe,beer was pretty good last time I was in Green Bricks too!


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

O K Pete take it easy Mate see you in September will have a good sess then i mean you will i my run you over with my new wheelie if i get over the limit cheers mate . To John you will have a great chin wag and beer is good and i think we are settled there so any time you want come you will be welcome once a fortnight we meet cheer ( Honnestden )


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Pete Jordan said:


> Hi Den. Couldn't make it to the last sesh. Family issues. Anyway, I'm leaving for the Gulf tomorrow (Cloud) so have a couple for me on 27th. See you middle September.
> Pete


 Hi Pete just wondered if you got the screw driver was it a phillips or stright head you wanted which BQ did you go to, and was they open while late ,did your taxi come on time ? for you keep smiling see you when come home BQ will have a sale on on screw drivers (haha)see you later mate honnestden


----------



## SALTY (Jul 23, 2004)

when's the next meeting for tea n tabnabs ?


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

30th Ray ... Next Wednesday.


----------

